# RCI Resort Certificates $199 Sale



## Remy

http://www.resortcerts.com/perks/home

Has anyone taken advantage of these? Positive reviews on ease-of-use? Searching around there appears to be some decent resort availability (though the areas I've been selecting are heavily Wyndham).


----------



## timeos2

Last time they were offered we took three different resorts - nice stays at all of them.


----------



## Remy

timeos2 said:


> Last time they were offered we took three different resorts - nice stays at all of them.



Did you happen to stay in any Wyndham properties? What's the quality like in their resorts? Tripadvisor has too many people complaining about their lives being ruined by not getting a corner room for me to take it seriously.


----------



## jboynton1974

Can anyone buy these??


----------



## rjp123

Is this a good deal?


----------



## Remy

jboynton1974 said:


> Can anyone buy these??



Anyone with a valid credit card. I bought one. No alarms went off.


----------



## timeos2

Remy said:


> Did you happen to stay in any Wyndham properties? What's the quality like in their resorts? Tripadvisor has too many people complaining about their lives being ruined by not getting a corner room for me to take it seriously.



We got Wyndham Nashville - an excellent resort. We had a third floor 2 bed 2 bath unit with balcony, full kitchen and more. No complaints what so ever it was a beautiful resort, a real deal at $199/week and we enjoyed it very much. 

We used to own Wyndham points so we've stayed at many Wyndhams. A few were older but well maintained and many were near or at Marriott type quality but in many more locations (such as Alexandria, VA outside Washington DC). we also enjoyed those. Just avoid (or ignore) any sales pitch or presentation as NO Wyndham is any type of deal at retail pricing. You can easily obtain Wyndham points for little or nothing resale but just these types of rentals are a much better deal and one reason we sold our ownership.  

Enjoy!


----------



## Remy

rjp123 said:


> Is this a good deal?



I believe they are normally $279.


----------



## rhonda

jboynton1974 said:


> Can anyone buy these??


I'd suggest these are limited to folks with a direct RCI membership?  (I'm guessing that some timeshare groups, like DVC, holding a corporate RCI membership will not offer these sale weeks to their community.)


----------



## Remy

rhonda said:


> I'd suggest these are limited to folks with a direct RCI membership?  (I'm guessing that some timeshare groups, like DVC, holding a corporate RCI membership will not offer these sale weeks to their community.)



I only own in HGVC. No problem buying it.

If you go to their regular site (minus the /perks) the certs are $599. Not sure what the difference is. There was no text on the purchase pages that stated I could not buy the certs as a guy off the street.

The weeks available look to be largely the excess inventory weeks. Lots of Wyndham weeks (owners of RCI).


----------



## alwysonvac

There's also an RCI Extra Vacation sale that ends today - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=169889

Reminder: HGVC members have to call to book RCI Extra Vacations since it's not available online via the HGVC web portal.


----------



## vnfilm

*RCI Resort Certificates $199 Sale Reload this Page*

Does anyone know the expiration day to use the certificate . I can not find it any where on the provided link . Thanks


----------



## Remy

vnfilm said:


> Does anyone know the expiration day to use the certificate . I can not find it any where on the provided link . Thanks



They are good up to 365 days from the date of purchase. You must book and stay prior to the expiration.


----------



## tahoeJoe

*yes*



Remy said:


> Did you happen to stay in any Wyndham properties? What's the quality like in their resorts? Tripadvisor has too many people complaining about their lives being ruined by not getting a corner room for me to take it seriously.



Yes, stayed at the Wyndham in downtown San Diego, we had a very nice studio, great location, no complaints. However, we did have a corner room - literally.


----------



## Remy

tahoeJoe said:


> Yes, stayed at the Wyndham in downtown San Diego, we had a very nice studio, great location, no complaints. However, we did have a corner room - literally.



Ha, I was looking at San Diego, but availability during the timeframe I'm looking at is sparse.

I'm having a hard time now deciding how to use the cert. Branson and Arkansas are easy in August to take the boat down to the lake for a week of recreation. A couple Delta "we're sorry for ruining your life" credits would make a week near Ft. Lauderdale an easy and cheap trip as well. Any chance someone has been to Lighthouse Cove Resort? It appears to have a Tiki bar, pool and immediate beach access.


----------



## lvkcwalker

Remy said:


> They are good up to 365 days from the date of purchase. You must book and stay prior to the expiration.



The certificates I purchased yesterday have "a book by date" 365 days after my cdertificate purchase date and "Travel must commence within 365 days of booking". This gives you up to 2 years to begin your travel with these certificates.


----------



## jbird

I still do not own a timeshare .  Is this 199 offer good for me.  If so, what is the web address for finding it. Thanks jbird


----------



## Karen G

jbird said:


> I still do not own a timeshare .  Is this 199 offer good for me.  If so, what is the web address for finding it. Thanks jbird


See post #1 in this thread and click on the link. Offer is open to anyone. Endless Vacation Rentals is the public rental site for RCI.


----------



## Remy

lvkcwalker said:


> The certificates I purchased yesterday have "a book by date" 365 days after my cdertificate purchase date and "Travel must commence within 365 days of booking". This gives you up to 2 years to begin your travel with these certificates.



Yep, I misread that in the pre-purchase area. ^This is correct.


----------



## Remy

They are on sale for $199 again if anyone missed it last time and wants to give them a try.

http://www.resortcerts.com/perks/home


----------



## tahoeJoe

*DVC or HGVC*



Remy said:


> They are on sale for $199 again if anyone missed it last time and wants to give them a try.
> 
> http://www.resortcerts.com/perks/home



What's the likelyhood of scoring a DVC or HGVC week with these certificates? Also, is there an exchange fee to use them?


----------



## rebel

I have never used one of these $199 certs.  How do they work?  Is that the total cost or is there other fees/costs?


----------



## RX8

I looked at some areas that I might be interested in and found very little availability, even months in advance.  What was usually available was a resort for an UPGRADE fee that ranged from about $110 more to over $1,000 more.  That is on top of the $199.  I passed.

I seriously doubt anyone would find DVC even with an upgrade fee.


----------



## blr666

Anyone know if Orlando is readily available for next June?


----------



## SmithOp

blr666 said:


> Anyone know if Orlando is readily available for next June?



The preview only goes out to Mar13, lots in Nov.

https://www.resortcerts.com/perks/preview_resorts/search_results&swdate=01/2013&mlid=175


----------



## chriskre

Looks like alot of those low TPU exchanges.
Why bother depositing and exchanging if they're gonna do this?   

I see some nice stuff that I was considering exchanging.  Might as well save my TPU's for better stuff and buy these things.  

I wonder if there is a limit to how many you can buy?


----------



## SmithOp

chriskre said:


> Looks like alot of those low TPU exchanges.
> Why bother depositing and exchanging if they're gonna do this?
> 
> I see some nice stuff that I was considering exchanging.  Might as well save my TPU's for better stuff and buy these things.
> 
> I wonder if there is a limit to how many you can buy?



It let me add 50 to checkout.


----------



## vnfilm

Does anyone here know if the resort (where you will stay, by redeem this certificate) charge any other fee like house keeping, resort fee, parking ect...

Also, I don't see much inventory for this year, and an upgrade fee is too high for some of the area even for next year (2013) . I just wonder if that is the way to go, or there will be more inventory release later 

Thanks you for your inputs .


----------



## Remy

vnfilm said:


> Does anyone here know if the resort (where you will stay, by redeem this certificate) charge any other fee like house keeping, resort fee, parking ect...
> 
> Also, I don't see much inventory for this year, and an upgrade fee is too high for some of the area even for next year (2013) . I just wonder if that is the way to go, or there will be more inventory release later
> 
> Thanks you for your inputs .



Each resort is different. It states in the description on the right if there's an additional charge.

I find these useful for Branson where I wouldn't want to spend $199 with HGVC and burn points to get a lakeside condo for a week through RCI. I can get the same place for $199 and no points. They even have availability over Labor Day weekend, which is what I used mine for.


----------



## Ron98GT

Remy said:


> http://www.resortcerts.com/perks/home
> 
> Has anyone taken advantage of these? Positive reviews on ease-of-use? Searching around there appears to be some decent resort availability (though the areas I've been selecting are heavily Wyndham).



This has nothing to to with RCI, does it?


----------



## Karen G

Ron98GT said:


> This has nothing to to with RCI, does it?


Yes, it does. Endless Vacations is the branch of RCI that is marketed to the general public. You don't have to pay a membership fee or exchange a timeshare to rent from them.

Here's their "about us" info from the website:

Endless Vacation Rentals is a part of Wyndham Worldwide, one of the world's premier hospitality companies. Wyndham Worldwide offers individual and business-to-business customers a broad suite of hospitality products and services through its portfolio of world-renowned brands.
The Resort Vacation Certificates website is owned and operated by Resort Rental, LLC. (“RR”) which is an affiliate of RCI, LLC (RCI).
Our inventory of vacation rental accommodations is an aggregation of diverse vacation rental properties from leading property management companies, developers, condominium and housing associations around the world. Our inventory represents individual property owners who benefit from the efficient and effective merchandising of their units to Resort Vacation Certificate’s program.
Resort Vacation Certificates is helping to revolutionize the vacation rental industry by providing:
A one-stop resource for quality vacation home and condominium rentals in premier locations in the U.S., Canada, the Caribbean, Mexico and more
Simplified reservations through:
www.resortcerts.com/Perks
(toll-free) 866-280-7823.
From studio apartments and resort condos to single-family homes, villas and cottages, we offer a wide range of vacation accommodations, complete with all the comforts of home. Most units include a fully equipped kitchen, washer and dryer, living room, dining area, and other great amenities. Some properties come with a private or communal pool, hot tub, on-site fitness center and nearby shopping.
Leadership Commitment
Endless Vacation Rentals is committed to remaining at the forefront of the vacation rental industry. With a strong foundation for growth, Endless Vacation Rentals is changing the landscape of the vacation rental industry and endeavors to pioneer innovative solutions to meet the needs of today’s vacationers.


----------



## Ron98GT

Karen G said:


> Yes, it does. Endless Vacations is the branch of RCI that is marketed to the general public. You don't have to pay a membership fee or exchange a timeshare to rent from them.
> 
> Here's their "about us" info from the website:
> 
> Endless Vacation Rentals is a part of Wyndham Worldwide, one of the world's premier hospitality companies. Wyndham Worldwide offers individual and business-to-business customers a broad suite of hospitality products and services through its portfolio of world-renowned brands.
> The Resort Vacation Certificates website is owned and operated by Resort Rental, LLC. (“RR”) which is an affiliate of RCI, LLC (RCI).
> Our inventory of vacation rental accommodations is an aggregation of diverse vacation rental properties from leading property management companies, developers, condominium and housing associations around the world. Our inventory represents individual property owners who benefit from the efficient and effective merchandising of their units to Resort Vacation Certificate’s program.
> Resort Vacation Certificates is helping to revolutionize the vacation rental industry by providing:
> A one-stop resource for quality vacation home and condominium rentals in premier locations in the U.S., Canada, the Caribbean, Mexico and more
> Simplified reservations through:
> www.resortcerts.com/Perks
> (toll-free) 866-280-7823.
> From studio apartments and resort condos to single-family homes, villas and cottages, we offer a wide range of vacation accommodations, complete with all the comforts of home. Most units include a fully equipped kitchen, washer and dryer, living room, dining area, and other great amenities. Some properties come with a private or communal pool, hot tub, on-site fitness center and nearby shopping.
> Leadership Commitment
> Endless Vacation Rentals is committed to remaining at the forefront of the vacation rental industry. With a strong foundation for growth, Endless Vacation Rentals is changing the landscape of the vacation rental industry and endeavors to pioneer innovative solutions to meet the needs of today’s vacationers.



OK, that explains it.  

The only thing that they left out is that RCI is is owned by Wyndham.  :zzz:


----------



## chriskre

SmithOp said:


> It let me add 50 to checkout.



Wow, then that settles it for low TPU deposits for me.  Why bother?  
Especially for Orlando or my converted motels on the beach.
Maybe we should start doing sightings for these certs too.   



Remy said:


> Each resort is different. It states in the description on the right if there's an additional charge.
> 
> I find these useful for Branson where I wouldn't want to spend $199 with HGVC and burn points to get a lakeside condo for a week through RCI. I can get the same place for $199 and no points. They even have availability over Labor Day weekend, which is what I used mine for.



Remy, you're so smart.  That's why I like you.   
I've wondered myself why on earth anyone would trade their HGVC points for some of these RCI resorts and this is a great solution.  Keep the points for the club and just buy these things.


----------



## SmithOp

chriskre said:


> Wow, then that settles it for low TPU deposits for me.  Why bother?
> Especially for Orlando or my converted motels on the beach.
> Maybe we should start doing sightings for these certs too.
> 
> 
> 
> Remy, you're so smart.  That's why I like you.
> I've wondered myself why on earth anyone would trade their HGVC points for some of these RCI resorts and this is a great solution.  Keep the points for the club and just buy these things.



Yes, agree on all counts  

It even beats HGVC open season rates, I'm thinking Myrtle Beach.


----------



## chriskre

SmithOp said:


> Yes, agree on all counts
> 
> It even beats HGVC open season rates, I'm thinking Myrtle Beach.



Sure does.  :annoyed: 
Check out this Wyndham Cypress Palms for October.  
No upcharge from the $199.  
I see many more last minute trips in my future with this.   

WYNDHAM CYPRESS PALMS
KISSIMMEE, FL

Wyndham Orlando at Cypress Palms is located in the heart of all central Florida has to offer -- from theme parks such as Walt Disney WorldÂ®, Universa ... Read More >>
Unit
(occ/kitchen)	Avail
(# of nights)	Upgrade‡ USD
(per night)	 
1 bdrm
(4/Partial)	

Oct 12-Oct 19
(7 nights)	No charge	
1 bdrm
(4/Full)	

Oct 12-Oct 19
(7 nights)	No charge	
2 bdrm
(8/Full)	

Oct 12-Oct 19
(7 nights)	No charge	
1 bdrm
(4/Full)	

Oct 13-Oct 20
(7 nights)	No charge	
1 bdrm
(4/Partial)	

Oct 13-Oct 20
(7 nights)	No charge	
2 bdrm
(8/Full)	

Oct 13-Oct 20
(7 nights)	No charge	
1 bdrm
(4/Full)	

Oct 14-Oct 21
(7 nights)	No charge	
2 bdrm
(8/Full)	

Oct 14-Oct 21
(7 nights)	No charge	
1 bdrm
(4/Full)	

Oct 19-Oct 26
(7 nights)	No charge	
1 bdrm
(4/Partial)	

Oct 19-Oct 26
(7 nights)	No charge	
2 bdrm
(8/Full)	

Oct 19-Oct 26
(7 nights)	No charge	
1 bdrm
(4/Partial)	

Oct 20-Oct 27
(7 nights)	No charge	
1 bdrm
(4/Full)	

Oct 20-Oct 27
(7 nights)	No charge	
2 bdrm
(8/Full)	

Oct 20-Oct 27
(7 nights)	No charge	
2 bdrm
(8/Full)	

Oct 20-Oct 27
(7 nights)	No charge	
1 bdrm
(4/Full)	

Oct 21-Oct 28
(7 nights)	No charge	
1 bdrm
(4/Partial)	

Oct 21-Oct 28
(7 nights)	No charge	
2 bdrm
(8/Full)	

Oct 21-Oct 28
(7 nights)	No charge	
1 bdrm
(4/Full)	

Oct 26-Nov 02
(7 nights)	No charge	
1 bdrm
(4/Partial)	

Oct 26-Nov 02
(7 nights)	No charge	
2 bdrm
(8/Full)	

Oct 26-Nov 02
(7 nights)	No charge	
1 bdrm
(4/Partial)	

Oct 27-Nov 03
(7 nights)	No charge	
1 bdrm
(4/Full)	

Oct 27-Nov 03
(7 nights)	No charge	
2 bdrm
(8/Full)	

Oct 27-Nov 03
(7 nights)	No charge	
2 bdrm
(8/Full)	

Oct 27-Nov 03
(7 nights)	No charge	
1 bdrm
(4/Full)	

Oct 28-Nov 04
(7 nights)	No charge	
2 bdrm
(8/Full)	

Oct 28-Nov 04
(7 nights)	No charge	

And that's just one example.


----------



## Remy

chriskre said:


> Wow, then that settles it for low TPU deposits for me.  Why bother?
> Especially for Orlando or my converted motels on the beach.
> Maybe we should start doing sightings for these certs too.
> 
> 
> 
> Remy, you're so smart.  That's why I like you.
> I've wondered myself why on earth anyone would trade their HGVC points for some of these RCI resorts and this is a great solution.  Keep the points for the club and just buy these things.



Haha, it's a learning process. Almost everything I learned came from these boards and Google.

I found this after attending the Chicago Seminars put on by some guys on FlyerTalk. They pointed out that RCI is silly to own in when you can use EndlessVacations.com to book anytime, and these certs to book lower-demand resorts. (I don't know how silly ownership in RCI is, that was the commentary at the conference)


----------



## chriskre

Remy said:


> Haha, it's a learning process. Almost everything I learned came from these boards and Google.
> 
> I found this after attending the Chicago Seminars put on by some guys on FlyerTalk. They pointed out that RCI is silly to own in when you can use EndlessVacations.com to book anytime, and these certs to book lower-demand resorts. (I don't know how silly ownership in RCI is, that was the commentary at the conference)



Well I can see it coming from the perspective of a FT'er.  They are pros at getting things for free, so probably think any TS owner is a sucker, but I still find some value in owning.  

Although these places are cheap, they're also the bottom feeders or a step up for the most part.  The good stuff in RCI isn't in there that I can see, YET!  Who knows what tomorrow may bring.


----------



## Remy

chriskre said:


> Well I can see it coming from the perspective of a FT'er.  They are pros at getting things for free, so probably think any TS owner is a sucker, but I still find some value in owning.
> 
> Although these places are cheap, they're also the bottom feeders or a step up for the most part.  The good stuff in RCI isn't in there that I can see, YET!  Who knows what tomorrow may bring.



The presenters owned in the II system since it doesn't have all these easy ways to get in cheap. They game systems just like we do, but found RCI so accessible through their willingness to rent out weeks cheaply that ownership in a RCI-exchangeable system doesn't make sense to them. To each their own. I like having HGVC points to stay in HGVC properties and high-end RCI exchanges. For places with more availability, EndlessVacations and ResortPerks can make more sense. It's not a 100% solution, but checking ResortPerks first, then EndlessVacations, then HGVC > RCI exchange is a good way to go about getting the best deal on the weeks you want.


----------



## Ancaster

The  "www.resortcerts.com/perks"  web site now required a "purchase validation access code" in order to purchase the $199 certificates. Does anybody know the access code?


----------



## herrera_hodges

*Did you get your answer???*

Hi there!  I just read your post.  Did you get the code?  I used to work at travelport and have since bought RCI certs from this site and I just went to buy one and SAME THING....I don't have an access code!  They have not required one for at least 4 1/2 years!  Please let me know if you find a code and I will do the same!  

herrera_hodges@yahoo.com


----------



## chriskre

This is a good reason why this should probably have been posted in the sightings.  Obviously big brother is watching us.


----------



## Ancaster

*Access Code still needed.*

I have not been able to find the access code. The access codes are now used by large companies ( Coldwell Banker, Century 21, Avis, Budget Rent a Car) to buy the certificates for promotional giveaways.  If anybody knows anybody in these companies, they may be willing to pass on the Access Code.


----------



## acuyolo

Remy said:


> http://www.resortcerts.com/perks/home
> 
> Has anyone taken advantage of these? Positive reviews on ease-of-use? Searching around there appears to be some decent resort availability (though the areas I've been selecting are heavily Wyndham).




Remy I own a travel company here in cancun mexico and I am Interested in the resort certs


----------



## acuyolo

Remy said:


> The presenters owned in the II system since it doesn't have all these easy ways to get in cheap. They game systems just like we do, but found RCI so accessible through their willingness to rent out weeks cheaply that ownership in a RCI-exchangeable system doesn't make sense to them. To each their own. I like having HGVC points to stay in HGVC properties and high-end RCI exchanges. For places with more availability, EndlessVacations and ResortPerks can make more sense. It's not a 100% solution, but checking ResortPerks first, then EndlessVacations, then HGVC > RCI exchange is a good way to go about getting the best deal on the weeks you want.


he "www.resortcerts.com/perks" web site now required a "purchase validation access code" in order to purchase the $199 certificates. Does anybody know the access code?


----------



## miketv

PM me if someone has an access code to share.


----------



## piyooshj

Please PM me as well if you have an access code to share.


----------



## vnfilm

HI,

I also need the purchased code as well. Please PM. Thanks


----------



## Tropical lady

*no codes...log in*

With this latest 3 day sale you just need to log in.......no codes are needed.


----------



## tschwa2

For what its worth here is a link to Skyauction selling certs for $229 + $20 per order processing fee.  It is a little higher than the $199 ones but you don't need any codes.



> VACATION CERTIFICATES ARE BACK FOR A LIMITED TIME ONLY!!! 7 Night Stay at the Resort of Your Choice with Travel thru August 2014!


----------



## vnfilm

I would like to know what kind of 1 bedroom I would get if I choose to book my week at WYNDHAM GRAND DESERT. Does anyone here had booked a week stay at this place using the $199 certificate. If so, please share your experience with the hotel.Thank you


----------



## UWSurfer

When you consider that the booking fee alone for RCI points is $199 PLUS the number of points required to stay with an exchange, it's a points free stay!


----------



## kwelty

Ancaster said:


> The  "www.resortcerts.com/perks"  web site now required a "purchase validation access code" in order to purchase the $199 certificates. Does anybody know the access code?



I was waiting for another sale, before trying to register our small business (14 employees) and see if I could buy the certificates.  So I filled out the form today to try and take advantage of the current $209 sale but I had no luck.  They wrote back:
"The website you mention is an employee perks website only available to employees of Avis, TravelPort and Realogy.  If you are employed by one of these companies, you may visit your company's intranet site to find your access code.

If you are not employed by one of these companies, you may purchase certificates on the www.resortcerts.com website that is available to the general public.

Thank you for contacting Resort Vacation Certificates.

RVC Administration
Resort Vacation Certificates"

Too bad, these were great deals.  The website they listed has the same inventory but for $599.


----------



## BJRSanDiego

*Access code?*

Oops, I should have read the previous post.  question answered....


----------



## uop1497

I have a resort certificate which will expire at the end of June 2013. I called the phone number 866-280-7823. I was told that as long as I book the room before the expired day, I can book my week for whatever month after the expired day. 

Can someone please confirm if the information provided is correct.   Thank you


----------

